# Yoyo loach bugging pleco?



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 3 Yoyo's and 1 of them keeps going after my Pleco till he goes behind a ceramic tree trunk and hides. This is a recent development and I'm not sure how negative this is for the Pleco. The Pleco is 5 to 6 inches long. Any advice?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What size of tank?


----------



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

They are in a 55 gallon planted tank with 5 Rose Barbs.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You need to add a couple more yoyo's to the mix, it should calm it down abit.


----------

